# Attendance Master List



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

I saw you brought this up Cheech. I already have one and am keeping it up to date. So far I have been lucky and the thread is not getting cluttered up like the poll did.

The list can be viewed here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3317

I will stay on top of keeping it up to date and accurate. You will see I already had to unfortunately remove cajunsmoker from it.

Welcome to the committee Mr. Cheech!


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes I just found that link. Sorry jumped the gun.

That is a bummer about Cajunsmoker.

The way I see if we are up to 11 people. Nice to start off with a decent number that is not too much out of hand


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

As we draw closer to the time of the event you can expect there will be a few back out, some without notice I'm guessing. But I'm guessing also that there will be a few come that aren't on the list as of yet. Keep your head, Keep Pluggin the Camp, and we'll just take what we get. The first year is bound to be a little small. 

There will be other events that we will be responsible for putting together also. We are on a learning curve, so let's not get too ahead of ourselves and keep looking ahead.

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

Just an update so you guys are in the loop. I have heard back from half of the people planning on being there so we are well on the way in the attendance/location dept.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 20, 2007)

Still haven't received all the replies yet. I am getting some everyday  (2 yesterday) and have added a few people since the PM was origianlly sent. Hopefully the attendance list and shirt size info will be complete soon. If I don't have replies back from all pretty quick, Jeff is going to email through the forum the remaining hold-outs. Could be not everyone pays attention to PM's.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 22, 2007)

I have received the replies from all but 3 people now. I need to tie up some loose ends on exact numbers of shirts/sizes with a couple still as well. I am going to fire of another PM to the 3 holdouts and try not to bother Jeff with it. If nothing in a couple days or so I'll have him email them through the forum.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 23, 2007)

Two more to go!!!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 1, 2007)

I got email addy's from Jeff for the last two and sent them this morning. I am also sending the PM again as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 5, 2007)

I have all but one and am going to town today to get the info we need.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 6, 2007)

Everyone is accounted for finally. Yeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhaaaaaaaaaawwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheech (Apr 17, 2007)

Do we want to put an other push regarding signing up?

I was thinking that there is a whole new batch of members that may need a bit of a push to officially welcome them to join us.


----------

